# Utter Cuteness...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

With the passing of our kooky cat last Jan...we got two kittens about 4weeks ago. I finally got around to taking some pics on Mothers Day.

Finally they are staying still...LOL!

Enjoy .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Aweeeeee..... Wilson! Terribly cute!

So sorry you lost your other kitty..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Didnt know you lost a cat Wilson sorry to hear that 

Cute kittens


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Adorable little guys.

Have they taken over the aquariums yet, or are they still to excited by everything?

Both of my cats consider my aquarium to be their home entertainment system, and they've actually saved me some fish, who have jumped out, by doing their "lassie" impression until myself or my wife make the rescue.

Regards,

BSB


----------

